

Developer of Tweetie launches LetterPress iPhone Game - FredericJ
http://www.atebits.com/letterpress/#

======
cwe
Further confirmation that search is completely broken in the App Store. Read
about this app on my work computer, fire up the App Store on my phone, search
'Letterpress', Apple's Cards app, and a Letterpress Handbook about actual
letterpresses.

~~~
pilif
It usually takes a while before new apps can be found with the full text
search.

------
Braasch
I find his pricing strategy for the game rather interesting. The game is free
to play and contains no ads, but for $0.99, you can upgrade to a "full"
version and unlock a few extra features. I think this model will definitely
attract a lot of people, but I'm curious as to how many people will actually
decide to pay for that upgrade (I did after about 15 minutes with the game ‒ I
love it.)

~~~
Luc
From 2% to 4% used to be typical for shareware games (albeit on PC), in my
experience.

~~~
elliottkember
I wouldn't be surprised if it were 5x or even 10x that. You've got one-click
purchase, and it's only $0.99 - much easier upgrade route than on PC.

------
smackfu
It's interesting that an experienced app developer chose to create a game
instead of a new app. Especially since the game category in iOS seems to be so
saturated with free or freemium options.

Of course, I'm also surprised that experienced developers are still cranking
out timer apps and weather apps. I guess it's just hard to come up with a good
original app idea... much easier to fix what's wrong in the apps you use
already.

------
binarycheese
Cool game. The design Looks like a windows 8 app

------
erikpukinskis
There's a nice interview with Loren about development and design of the game
here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VbqBBiEWu8>

------
iamdann
I love the UI (as I expected) but I feel like the market for these types of
multi-player apps is waning.

Best of luck, though!

~~~
kine
We really need a robust version of Matchmaking that games like Halo have so
that you're never without an opponent and a good connection.

~~~
dylanvee
Until Letterpress I had no use for Game Center at all, but I just used its
auto-matching to start two engaging rounds with strangers. Fun game.

